# Puppy weak after sleep



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*leg weakness after sleeping*

Just my opinion, I would see a vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow I really don't know, I think it's possible the pup needs some time to wake up out of a deep sleep, but I really don't know.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wayne any chance he is slipping on the floor?
They can be kinds of clumsy and uncoordinated...but if his footing is sure and he is not slipping the phrase 'collapse under him' is concerning....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That would have me on the phone to the vet, even if its nothing, its better to be sure! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Simpsons Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi 

Yeah it certainly has got me worried!

This is IMMEDIATELY after waking from a deep sleep (I went home half way through the day which is when he would be FAST asleep). The floor is no that slippery, and he normally can hold the stance without any trouble.

I originally said he is ok after a couple of minutes. It is probably much shorter than this. After he wakes and does a quick stretch, it is probably about 30seconds before he can actually hold himself up with this back legs. But on three different days over the past fornight, he has attempted to jump up, held it for a few seconds, then fallen onto his bum.

I am hoping that his legs/muscles just need some time to gain their strength after waking, but I am obviously worried about his hips etc.

:uhoh:

He went to the vet last Tuesday, and they did a full physical (including hips) and said that he looked to be in perfect health. Other than this concern he is a perfectly normal, bubbly pup that runs around/does stairs perfectly etc

Any advice would be good!


----------



## Simpsons Master (Nov 11, 2008)

I should add that when he is attempting to jump up, he is clearly still a bit 'groggy' and in the process of waking up . . . but I am not sure if that would affect his muscle strength.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Again, I would go to the Vet. And tell the Vet about the symptoms. Hips are not the only possibility here...


----------



## Simpsons Master (Nov 11, 2008)

What else could it be?

Within a minute or two he is running around normally, jumping normally etc . . . 

I know I am trying to convince myself that nothing is wrong, but I am sure that my muscles are not at their strongest immediately after waking . . . and a midnight walk to the toilet usually involves bouncing off a few walls because I do not have proper co-ordination of my own body!

Also, he only does it after a proper, deep sleep. If he is just lying down having a nap, then he is always fine . . .


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Brutus was kind of like that too at that age. He was always very wobbly after waking up and if he got too excited after he just woke up he seemed to always have to sit down like he had to wait for the room to stop spinning haha. I asked the vet about it and they said it was normal, that any puppy just after waking up is wobbly and limps for a few seconds. He said that if you walk into a room with 100 puppies that just woke up none of them would be 100% stable. 
But just like everyone else has said, ask the vet. It definitely can't hurt to give them a call.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

My Ziggy does that too a little bit. When he first wakes and I let him out of his crate he does a big stretch and then leans up against me and just slides down to the floor. He ends up on his back where he does another full body stretch and he gets a good belly rub from me. It usually takes him at least a minute to fully perk up. Then he's all over the place. 

I've never thought anything bad about this. It just seems like he needs a minute to wake up and stretch. Could you imagine waking up and the very very first thing you do is 50 jumping jacks? Not me!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> Again, I would go to the Vet. And tell the Vet about the symptoms. Hips are not the only possibility here...


Gosh. It could be a serious neurological issue as well. I would definitly be on the phone with the vet right now. Even if it is nothing, it is better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Leo (Feb 8, 2009)

*Puppy limps after waking up*

Do you have any answer as to what was going on with your puppy? I ask because my 4 month old puppy is doing the same thing - except it is her front legs. After sleeping, she will wake up and limp on either one of her front legs for a minute, after that, she is perfectly fine and jumps and runs like nothing has happened.


----------

